# Spec-D® - Gloss Black Projector Headlights with LED DRL, FROM CARID



## soccer33 (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried these guys out? Do you guys have any thoughts on them, and any pictures you have would be awesome.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd like some info as well if anyone has any experiences with them. Not too many reviews on them.


----------



## BRUZER2012 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have installed in them in my wife's car the look great and the drl are bright.
i have also installed hids in them no issues and fit great.
Sorry lights are dirty.


----------



## BRUZER2012 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Does the LED DRL shut off when you turn the turn signal on, then come back on after it shuts off? (I think that's called switchback?)


----------



## BRUZER2012 (Apr 26, 2014)

No there is orange leds under the drl's that flash. I dont know if drl's can be changed to do that. Maybe relays can be installed? But wife likes them to stay on. So I didnt try to make them do that.


----------



## BRUZER2012 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ill see if I can get a picture of it tomorrow.


----------

